# Ace Cafe Meet - 25th May 2009!



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

HI all!!!

I hope everyone is well! As you all know, Ace Cafe have kindly given us 2 dates for this year!

For all of you that have attended the Ace meets before, you know how much fun it can be - everyone gets to displays their pride and joy and what better place to do it at than the Ace. Plus - their food is AWESOME!

So.. heres the details:
*
Location: Ace Cafe, Ace Corner, North Circular Road, Stonebridge, London, NW10 7UD

Date: 25th May 2009

Time: 11AM-4PM*

Please don't get there hours before the start time - I know you're all keen to get a good spot but theres plenty of room and we don't want to cause havoc before the meet has even started!

If you're on it, reply back to this thread and I will put your names on the list:

*Attendees*

Suraj_TT - 
AmiTT
T7BNW
AdamRRS
Jamal
SlineTT
evo-kidd
TTitan
VSPURS
Conlechi
nimaaltt
Hark
SouthTT
Ian222 (maybe)
denTTed
VicTT
MyAngelRustyIntegrale 
Phodge
Coli
Y3putt
B16TTC
Morrisan
Gadgetboy38
G12MO X (Again, subject to me having a ride in the beast )
LuTTon
SimonQS
Sttranger
Triplefan
TT51
Wak
Was 
UK225
Dickie
Dotti
Country Boy
Phodge
FunkiJ
Redscouse
Tatty
TT4PJ
Dobbsy
STTarkie
Robokn
Bikerz
Greek TT (Maybe)
Sav
V6SRS
dizzle
Gloveywoo
Wattford
TTchar
Cashman
Insomniac123
Rtune
S&S
Caney
Nilesong
Rudetesh
Wallsendmag & Mrs Wallsendmag

All the best and see you soon!

Suraj


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

me please........


----------



## evo-kid (Jan 26, 2009)

Hope to make this....Work permitting :lol:


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Put me down.

TTitan


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm planning on coming down!

The posts from previous Ace Cafe meets look good!

8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep 

Mark


----------



## nimaaltt (Mar 27, 2008)

illcome


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Me plz mate.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm coming too-looking forward to it
cheers
jon


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks like a Midlands cruise down then lads!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

This is a Monday, is that right? Might be up for this have to check work


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Guess so, put me down.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it a bank holiday?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> Is it a bank holiday?


Sure is!

8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes please. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes please my little cherub... :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me please!


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes please


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi matey..

Could you add me to the list please.. I,m an Ace Cafe virgin 

Mark


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

One more please. 
Thanks


----------



## morrisan (Jan 12, 2007)

And Me Please


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Suraj, will there be a little corner for us "other marques" (the CLK and RRS) or will we have to park outside? Also, I am on standby that weekend, my sister is due to have a baby any time then! Been tryna convince her to avoid the 25th at all costs :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm in [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Yan is gonna be sorely missed this year!!

Ive never been to ace and him not been there!

Also love that my name goes on the list without me saying anything!!

Maybe suraj will return the favour and come to one of my events!! Or will he get out of it as usual ?


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Yan is gonna be sorely missed this year!!
> 
> Ive never been to ace and him not been there!
> 
> ...


Lol.. would love to come to your events dude - they look sick! But with them being international, I cant afford - just paid off a 5G bill from Vegas!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Its a year away suraj!!!!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Yan is gonna be sorely missed this year!!


His car inspired me tbh. Hopefully my homage to it will fit the gap for the time being. All should be finished by then. More or less.


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Its a year away suraj!!!!!!


Oh is it?! Oops, im getting mixed up with that elstree one!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

So does that mean you might come? Or already got plans that weekend?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

eeeeeerrrrrrrrr, why is my name not on your list? :evil: Ben just puts me down now without asking... :roll:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Heard alot of good things about this meet

Can you put my name down please


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Dave

why dont you PM the mods, or go here : viewforum.php?f=30

and ask them to change your name from TTSDave to sTTranger!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Me too please


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

amiTT said:


> Suraj, will there be a little corner for us "other marques" (the CLK and RRS) or will we have to park outside? Also, I am on standby that weekend, my sister is due to have a baby any time then! Been tryna convince her to avoid the 25th at all costs :lol:


Hi Amit! Ah dude.. I really hope you can come, but im worried, your car will be THE cleanest around! RE other marques, you've seen how packed it can be with purely TT's.. however, if there isnt that many and there is room, by all means you guys park up and have a section.. Congrats on being an Uncle!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I would really like to come along to this one, but i wont be able to as im working nights at work and due to it being a Bank Holiday = double or triple time! :roll:


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Right then!! Angie (my wife) says we've got to go since she spent her youth there wearing leathers on the back of some spotty oik's Bonneville!

8)    8)


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Sorry!! Correction!! She says the Bonneville was the ex-boyfriend. 
The Ace Cafe man was a Norton SS with Dunstall silencers!!
8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Suraj, don't forget little me, I will be attending too [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Can you add me as well please?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Dotti said:


> Hi Suraj, don't forget little me, I will be attending too [smiley=whip.gif]


Dotti, finally we will be able to say hello in person!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

SimonQS said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Suraj, don't forget little me, I will be attending too [smiley=whip.gif]
> ...


  absolutely and will you be bringing the lovely Jules along too?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Dotti said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Rumor has it Dotti might have a MK2 by then! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> Rumor has it Dotti might have a MK2 by then! :roll:


And who's that rumour? :roll: And what if I do or don't have a mk2 and my classic mk1 still a TT at the end of the day at a TT meet isn't it? :-*

Did you make it to last year's Ace cafe meet in May?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Dotti said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Rumor has it Dotti might have a MK2 by then! :roll:
> ...


LOL Dotti i think you mis understood!! That wasnt a negative comment in any way, shape or form!! And had NO relevance to you coming to the meet!!

Of course you are welcome in ANY TT, infact i no longer own a TT but i will be there!!

It was meant in a way of "ooohhhh i cant wait to see your new car then!!"

I was at the second Ace meet last year, not the first as i hadnt bought my TT by then!

Anyway, i really didnt mean my comment in ANY bad way, i fear its been taken completely out of context!

I had seen you post on a car in the for sale section thats all!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Then your forgiven my child .. just blame my hormones ok  and the frustration of the want of a TTs for a bootfair price  . Look forward to meeting you too   .


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Of course you are welcome in ANY TT, infact i no longer own a TT but i will be there!!


Need a lift? :wink:

Dotti

I dont think Jules will come along, car events REALLY are not her thing at all :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you are welcome in ANY TT, infact i no longer own a TT but i will be there!!
> ...


May well do!!! Depends really! Cam has offered, youve offered, and im sure if Adam or Amz are going they will offer to!

Its a tough life having to choose between you all!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Then your forgiven my child .. just blame my hormones ok  and the frustration of the want of a TTs for a bootfair price  . Look forward to meeting you too   .


Hey Dotti! Will be good to see you again at Ace, I will be there, minus the TT as I no longer have one. Was going to ask Rippon to come too, but I think she has sold up also :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This meet is just gonna be one happy family meet for sure with other marques ex TTiers also. Fab can't wait to see some new rides and familar faces and new ones too 8) . Let's hope the weather will be [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] this time.

Amit, will be good to see you again with your new ride and omg has Ripon sold up?   . If so, what's her new ride?  . Can I ask .... are you two an item yet?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Nah we are not an item, never were, only spoke here and there. Think she has a fella according to her FB profile... Will send her a message, ask her if she is up for it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

amiTT said:


> ask her if she is up for it


 :lol:  .... ok


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Suraj..

Will you actualyl make your own meet? Or do you reckon something will come up like a wedding or something!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Suraj..
> 
> Will you actualyl make your own meet? Or do you reckon something will come up like a wedding or something!


Course I will  Sorry dude.. just don't like planning things a year in advance, i'm VERY last minute me.. plus, it'll probably be you're wedding soon that i'll have to attend.. if im invited


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Suraj, I'll be there!


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr suraj TT 
Count me in.. with my un mod TT "Keeping it da Orginal way " :lol: 
Its been ages since I have posted.. so just want to say a big hello to all the people who I have meet and got some great advice from..

Funki J


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey FunkyJ!

Will be there, without a TT but will be good to see u


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll see if I can get down, should be ok - you'll be needing an 'Other Marques' section though


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Have you room for another


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I might come along if i can get the day off work 

If i am welcome that is.....


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Suraj, can you please stick my name on the list for this one

Thanks


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
My 55th birthday is on the 21st so have made the decision to have the weekend off and join you folks. Trust another ragtop would be welcome in the summer sunshine. 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> My 55th birthday is on the 21st so have made the decision to have the weekend off and join you folks. Trust another ragtop would be welcome in the summer sunshine. 8)


We can compare bootlids and birth certificates...


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Did they have birth certificates in 1901 rich?


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

im in


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

Hi...could you put me/us down too please. As a newbies, it would be great to meet you. It'll be a virgin meet for me in a couple of ways (although Rich is a seasoned biker, so the Ace cafe is 'home' to him!) ...not only the drive, but the Ace cafe too. Now I can't miss out on that can I!

We're just off junction 12 of M1 so any suggested meeting points would be welcome.

Thank you 

Louise


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Suraj i may not be able to make it in my car and i wanted to know if i'd be able to park inside? I dont think my bro will allow me to park his RS4 on the road


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

sTTarkie said:


> Hi...could you put me/us down too please. As a newbies, it would be great to meet you. It'll be a virgin meet for me in a couple of ways (although Rich is a seasoned biker, so the Ace cafe is 'home' to him!) ...not only the drive, but the Ace cafe too. Now I can't miss out on that can I!
> 
> We're just off junction 12 of M1 so any suggested meeting points would be welcome.
> 
> ...


How far from the m40? I'm thinking of organising my cruise down that there.


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

Hark said:


> sTTarkie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...could you put me/us down too please. As a newbies, it would be great to meet you. It'll be a virgin meet for me in a couple of ways (although Rich is a seasoned biker, so the Ace cafe is 'home' to him!) ...not only the drive, but the Ace cafe too. Now I can't miss out on that can I!
> ...


Not far in a TT!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

sTTarkie said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > sTTarkie said:
> ...


How helpfull's that?We going M40 then Matt-all them cameras are a mare
cheers
jon


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

So I could come across to High Wycombe/Beaconsfield and pick up there?? Its about 30 miles from me but in the right direction....ish!


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

So! Hands up all those coming down the M40


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Would the M40 cruise like to Meet at the new Beaconsfield services off junction 2, I am around that way and im sure the guys from around High Wycombe/Bucks way could all meet there too?


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

I would suggest a first meet up near the Northern End, or even on the M42, and then a second joining place perhaps at Beaconsfield for the rest to join.
Hows that sound people?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

sounds good to me, although I will be the only one not in a TT


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

did you guys wana fly by junction one of the m25 of your cruise 

Dave


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmm!!! Not EXACTLY  between the end of the M40 and Hanger Lane!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

sTTarkie said:


> Hi...could you put me/us down too please. As a newbies, it would be great to meet you. It'll be a virgin meet for me in a couple of ways (although Rich is a seasoned biker, so the Ace cafe is 'home' to him!) ...not only the drive, but the Ace cafe too. Now I can't miss out on that can I!
> 
> We're just off junction 12 of M1 so any suggested meeting points would be welcome.
> 
> ...


HI LOUISE/RICH,

May be possible to make this meet as may not be working? As i am just off J13 M1 may be able to meet & pick up the others?
Let me know what you think as i have also never been before (Newbie as well) & will be first time (& dont really know the way :!:  ).

Should know in next few days if am able to go.
Cheers.
SAV..


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

amiTT said:


> Would the M40 cruise like to Meet at the new Beaconsfield services off junction 2, I am around that way and im sure the guys from around High Wycombe/Bucks way could all meet there too?


Beaconsfield services would be a great place to meet. Is it finished yet!!! Last time i went past there it was a construction site!


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> sTTarkie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...could you put me/us down too please. As a newbies, it would be great to meet you. It'll be a virgin meet for me in a couple of ways (although Rich is a seasoned biker, so the Ace cafe is 'home' to him!) ...not only the drive, but the Ace cafe too. Now I can't miss out on that can I!
> ...


Have just pm'd you about this


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

sTTarkie said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Would the M40 cruise like to Meet at the new Beaconsfield services off junction 2, I am around that way and im sure the guys from around High Wycombe/Bucks way could all meet there too?
> ...


It is finished now


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just realised i'm not on the list, so I'd better put my hand up.

I'll be doing a cruise down the M1, first pickup at Leicester forest services, and then Northampton services, maybe one below that if needed but we'll see if there is interest.

Thought the west mids lot might come over and meet up with us again, but if you're going all the way down the M40...?

Nick


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

If it looks like the majority verdict for a cruise is down the M1, then I'll definitely change my route to M6 - M1 in order to join the TT massive!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Last time we met up near me and then headed over to you Nick. I'm happy to do that again, especially if there are lots of cameras. Haven't been down to London since last summer tbh so don't know where the cameras are. Would people rather do the M1 then or what?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

M6 - M1 for me!


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> M6 - M1 for me!


Now i'm confused....and it doesn't take a lot these days!!! Is this going down the M1 or M40? Its easier for me to meet at the M1 (Toddington services) but i don't mind going across to Beaconsfield to M40......

OR are there going to be TWO routes??? M40 AND M1 !!!! oooh, decisions decisions!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

In the process of being decided mate. I'm sorting a few midlands guys and then can go m40 or m1?

If it fits in with everyone we can easily go from mine then either m42 > m1 or m6 > m1 and meet at northhants services with Nem.

I want it to fit in with as many local ppl as possible.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well we can stop at Leicester Services for the midlands lot, then northampton for the tie in with the west mids lot coming down the M6, and then stop off again at Toddington if needed to pick up from there.

I'll work some times out so we aim to arrive about 10:30 - 11ish for the start.

Nick


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not sure if my name is down but Suraj can please add it, will look to join on the M40 perhaps


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hark said:


> In the process of being decided mate. I'm sorting a few midlands guys and then can go m40 or m1?
> 
> If it fits in with everyone we can easily go from mine then either m42 > m1 or m6 > m1 and meet at northhants services with Nem.
> 
> I want it to fit in with as many local ppl as possible.


Thats cool with me mate
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

M6 ---> M1 is sound with me also, from the West Mids lot going im coming from furthest North i think, so i can meet at different Service Stations on the M6 with others to get us all together


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

sTTarkie said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > M6 - M1 for me!
> ...


Me tooooo.. 
I can meet at toddington services as well with sTTarkie as long as the rest stop there to pick us up :!: :!: :!:

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Saraj

Just a thought, could we put all of the QSs together at Ace?

Dont think this has been done before?

Simon


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> Saraj
> 
> Just a thought, could we put all of the QSs together at Ace?
> 
> ...


Great idea Simon 8) 
How many are going??

Will we get more there than on the QS register :?: :?: :?: :?:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> sTTarkie said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


If they don't....looks like we're on our own baby  !!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Can stop off at Toddington no problem.

I'll work out what time to pick up from each service station working back from 11am and post up soon.

Nick


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

What time are we ment to be there for?

Dave


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Erm who's taking me???

Simon?
Adam? 
AmiTT?
sTTranger?
Hark?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I know Adam is coming with me, as I will be at his place early to Detail Mark's car... Hayley said she is puttin on brekkie, i couldnt say no  Will prob pick you up on route to Adam's mate


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

SimonQS said:


> Saraj
> 
> Just a thought, could we put all of the QSs together at Ace?
> 
> ...


Hi Siman - i did that on purpose - cant you spell my name STILL?! 

Yep, that would be a great idea to have the QS's together, so we'll ask that usual parking attendant and hopefully he can arrange it for us.

Ben - If you havent arranged to go in someone elses, feel free to jump in my car..


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

I am a "maybe" as well!!!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Suraj, wanna meet in Bushey @ Ad'z place, you know your car is gonna be in need of a clean


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

amiTT said:


> Suraj, wanna meet in Bushey @ Ad'z place, you know your car is gonna be in need of a clean


Lol.. if it's ok with Adz yeah i'll come down for sure.. We can then cruise down together..


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Dont think Ads is coming now!

I have my underground garage if you need to polish the cars up!

Amz is coming to mine before hand! Why dont you come to suraj?


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Dont think Ads is coming now!
> 
> I have my underground garage if you need to polish the cars up!
> 
> Amz is coming to mine before hand! Why dont you come to suraj?


Ok cool, fo sure.. will defo come - thanks very much.

Underground car parks are wicked for polishing.. how comes ads cant make it?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im not on the lsit :roll: 
Me and a Young Lady please
Il be ringing Sam anding going in convoy. Whos doing M5 / M4? Is there a meet aranged on M4 somwhere?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Im not on the lsit :roll:
> Me and a Young Lady please
> Il be ringing Sam anding going in convoy. Whos doing M5 / M4? Is there a meet aranged on M4 somwhere?


Your not invited if you still have your mud flaps on! :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ive taken off boss, havent you seen my ORIS spoiler thread? (tho still have front ones on)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

ALL FOUR NEED TO COME OFF!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Havent worked out how for teh front 2 yet, any help?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

with force!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I rember you saying that about rear, and I thourght "What a ****!! " That still stands, I thourght you loved your TT? :lol: 
I need to have a proper look this weekend.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> I rember you saying that about rear, and I thourght "What a ****!! " That still stands, I thourght you loved your TT? :lol:
> I need to have a proper look this weekend.


PMSL..... I am sure if you post up in the MK1 section asking how most people got rid of their's they will tell you they just ripped em off!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Probaly But im anal and dont want to damage them or my body work.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Probaly But im anal and *dont want to damage them* or my body work.


If you are thinking of selling them on, don't waste your time tryna sell them on this forum :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Erm who's taking me???
> 
> Simon?
> Adam?
> ...


Dude, I would pick you up with pleasure, but you hate my seats! :roll: :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Suraj_TT said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Saraj
> ...


  :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

HI SURAJ,

Am 99% sure i'll be coming, please can you add me to list if thats ok :?: 
Am a bit of a newbie & this will be first meet with tt, so dont really know anyone but have spoken to a few others on the forum & they all seem a gr8 bunch....

Cheers.
SAV..


----------



## ttchar (Apr 7, 2009)

i have told him many times to take off the front mud flaps! i will make sure they are off before we come even if i have to wait till the middle of the night to remove them with force!!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I hadn't twigged that this was on the Bank Holiday. Thought it was Sunday.  
That being the case, I can make it. Add me to the already impressive looking list please. 8)

Sean.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Erm who's taking me???
> ...


I love them Simon come get me!!!! The Boss has said im not allowed any, she likes her hot bum too much (mk4 r32's for me when im feeling rich, her and I very happy that way)


----------



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

count me in pls!!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > T7 BNW said:
> ...


Cheers mate, but you are a little out of my way, since I live about 6 miles from Ace! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

simon dont let him he pees on QS seats trust me i know


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

We are coming first ever meet


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Dobbsy said:


> simon dont let him he pees on QS seats trust me i know


You loved it buddy (we are STILLL waitng on video. SAM :roll: )
They clean up ok in the end? Sorry


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

not cleaned em sont know what to use on suede to clean it


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Remove and wash with just warm water buddy.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Dobbsy said:
> 
> 
> > simon dont let him he pees on QS seats trust me i know
> ...


So you did really piss your self!!! 

Where you scared? or laughing?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Il let Dobbsey tell f he wants. But you all really neeed to see the vid, its great!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

Suraj, put me down to come, but i am not sure if i will be able to bring the TT, as i have a knee op on the 20th so might not be able to drive the manual TT, whats the parking situation at Ace?


----------



## insomniac123 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah - count me in on my first ever TT meet!


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Sweet will be coming to this meet, could you please add me to the list. Got my remap booked for the 23rd :twisted:


----------



## ttchar (Apr 7, 2009)

gettin really excited about this meet!! catch up with those i have already met, and meet new people! and plus i have never been to london before!! SCARY!!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Details for the cruise down the M1:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140936

Nick


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll be selling this for anyone that is interested:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141142


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You never know we might even be there. :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

can you stick us down as well mate?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

caney said:


> can you stick us down as well mate?


Steve if you're gonna be there can you take me out in your car please? Sam took me out in his last time and it'll be a straight comparison - plus yours hasn't broken... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> plus yours hasn't broken... :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


 :roll: please don't say that out load


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

caney said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > plus yours hasn't broken... :wink:
> ...


Seconds on being taken out for a spin if thats ok!!!!????!!!!!


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Hopefully not too late to add me to the list??


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Nilesong said:


> Hopefully not too late to add me to the list??


Sorry mate - it is too late - u missed the boat by 2 seconds..... JOKE


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Suraj_TT said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


depends on speed cameras etc before i start giving passenger rides! just picked up 3 points doing 35 in a 30  in my van as well :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

caney said:


> depends on speed cameras etc before i start giving passenger rides! just picked up 3 points doing 35 in a 30  in my van as well :roll:


That road is a nightmare mate. If it's not the cameras it's the amount of traffic. :?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > depends on speed cameras etc before i start giving passenger rides! just picked up 3 points doing 35 in a 30  in my van as well :roll:
> ...


I know the North Circ all too well - just take your number plates off :roll: :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Is there enough parking for all of us? 57 people going at a count. I hear you can park down the road or something? Is that safe or is it a free for all


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll definately be there but without the car.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice once Andrew


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hi Suraj

Sadly I now cant make this one...

its my mothers, brothers, sheep shearers, husbands, sisters, cousins, fathers, postmans, mother in laws, plumbers birthday...

lol.... not really, i'm in Marbella instead


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'll be there also BTW. Just up the road from me (think I'm supposed to be picking Ben up, cant remember. If he doesnt turn up, and I do, then it means I was supposed to :lol: )


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> I'll be there also BTW. Just up the road from me (think I'm supposed to be picking Ben up, cant remember. If he doesnt turn up, and I do, then it means I was supposed to :lol: )


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

he wont be happy! I'd double check!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> I'll be there also BTW. Just up the road from me (think I'm supposed to be picking Ben up, cant remember. If he doesnt turn up, and I do, then it means I was supposed to :lol: )


You could give us a lift from Stonebridge Park :lol:


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

ian222 said:


> Is there enough parking for all of us? 57 people going at a count. I hear you can park down the road or something? Is that safe or is it a free for all


The car park does hold a fair few of us.. but if it gets rammed then it just means that those coming in MK2's will have to park outside :lol:

No worries Adz..


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Suraj why put the future outside what time does it start again???


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

robokn said:


> Suraj why put the future outside what time does it start again???


Lol.. starts at 11Am Rob


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> I'll be there also BTW. Just up the road from me (think I'm supposed to be picking Ben up, cant remember. If he doesnt turn up, and I do, then it means I was supposed to :lol: )


You are picking me up old man!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Count me in. As long as the missus hasn't booked us on a family visit! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Can soemone bring VAG com and do my alarm beep please?
Will love u very much


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

i'll try and make it...


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Suraj_TT said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there enough parking for all of us? 57 people going at a count. I hear you can park down the road or something? Is that safe or is it a free for all
> ...


Of course, in only a couple of years, you'll be able to get yer Mk 1. crushed and get 2 grand off a nice new one!!
:wink: :wink: lol!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dickie said:


> Suraj_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ian222 said:
> ...


This year actually :wink:


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

tee - hee! :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Might not be able to make this as the wife is planning a bank holiday break away in Scotland :twisted:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looking like a repeat of last year  :?

Nick


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Never trust the weather 'people'


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I can now make this. 8) 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> I can now make this. 8) 8)


Great stuff Richard 

i need to have a peak under your bonnet :wink:

Mark


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> I can now make this. 8) 8)


Excellent Richard! Be good to see you again.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

conlechi said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I can now make this. 8) 8)
> ...


I can confirm there is an engine there... :roll:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Can soemone bring VAG com and do my alarm beep please?
> Will love u very much


Sure someone will have one, but I'll bring mine just in case


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

triplefan said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Can soemone bring VAG com and do my alarm beep please?
> ...


Can you do mine please as well  

Me and triple are heading in from A12 direction if anyone fancies a mini-cruise into Ace from that direction


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Won't be there guys, going to San Francisco as a klingon with my wifey...

Have a fab time and post loads of pics. How the f*ck you'll all get in that car park is anyone's guess... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


He must have meant boot :wink: I know il be sneaking a look at carpet


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I can confirm there is an engine there... :roll:
> ...


bonnet and boot :wink:

Mark


----------



## danger (Jun 20, 2008)

I am hoping to come down if I have the time.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Philly87 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll try and make it down for this, will be my first meet!

Won't know anyone!  lol


----------



## Silverrtt (May 1, 2008)

Philly87 said:


> I'll try and make it down for this, will be my first meet!
> 
> Won't know anyone!  lol
> 
> Don't worry mate, I 'm going and dont really know anyone either sure they'll be a few new guys


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Count me in to please, i'm new to the forum and looking at purchasing my first TT  to i'm sure it will be educational/FAB.

Col


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Alls goin well people i'l be attendin on monday, will be my first meet, but figured y not start with a big one!


----------



## thongdaeng (Apr 5, 2009)

I will be going cheers{& the wife} [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Change of plans see you all there weeeeyyyyyyhaaaaaayyyyyyy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll be popping down but don't know anyone so be nice


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

triplefan said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Can soemone bring VAG com and do my alarm beep please?
> ...


Thank you big cuddles  CB1300 went through the MOT today as well. YEAHY!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll have my vagcom as well for the more "refined" models


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool can I book in for coming home lights please andy


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I'll have my vagcom as well for the more "refined" models


And this is from the man having fritters for tea?


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Won't be there guys, going to San Francisco as a klingon with my wifey...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


Whats that Rich, Star Trek convention :? :lol:


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

we are out, smashed it last weekend, but im sure a standard car wont be missed  Gutted really


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

S&S said:


> we are out, smashed it last weekend, but im sure a standard car wont be missed  Gutted really


Sad to hear that ... hopefully nothing terminal  
I'll ensure attendance of a standard lol


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

front end low speed crash needs a new bumper and side wing 

keep the standard flag flying for me


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Would some kind soul do my alarm bleep as well please?
cheers
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

southTT said:


> Would some kind soul do my alarm bleep as well please?
> cheers
> jon


I'll bring my laptop along too, be a couple of us then who can do this for people.

Nick


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

taTTy said:


> S&S said:
> 
> 
> > we are out, smashed it last weekend, but im sure a standard car wont be missed  Gutted really
> ...


I wish yours was standard, I could have choosen the wheels I had wanted if Charlie hadnet seen yours :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As long as people join up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Did not think I was going to make this due to a rush job. However, glad to say I sorted it today so will be down in the morning. With a bit of luck even with the top down. 8)


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Phil

Glad you can make it, look me up for that coffee

Andy

PS Got another one?


----------



## Philly87 (Mar 29, 2008)

last minute plans means I'm prob going to have to miss this [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'll try make it for the afternoon though


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Please add me if your awake

I was watching the other thread and only just checked this one...ooops


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are on our way cruising at a sedate 125 mph


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

INteresting weather forecast. Will we get away with a dry event?

http://www.isleofwightweather.com/lightning.html


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> INteresting weather forecast. Will we get away with a dry event?
> 
> http://www.isleofwightweather.com/lightning.html


According to Metcheck we will. 










Leaving in about 45 minutes. See you all there.

Sean.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just about to set off now!

Corley for 8-20 is the first rendezvous!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone who has a PMR with them, I'll be listening to Channel 1 Sub Channel 0.

Sean.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just started to rain here on the south coast as I was willing it to stay dry so 
yesterdays effort wasn't wasted :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Still waiting for the others at Corley! Come on Phil!


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

i am still in bed!! better get up!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Good turn out!

Love it!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great day out, nice to see the old faces and meet plenty of new ones, returning home again at 125mph


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a couple of pics!




























Enjoyed today, the cruise down, the Ace Big Breakfast, the people and the cars. Even the weather turned out sunny!

Cheers Was for fitting the remainder of your engine bling kit!

Sam, look forward to seeing your car when its done, sounds like you have some fine plans!

Matt, it looked like you sold a fair few bottles today, all good.

John, hope you enjoyed the journey home! Lol!

For everyone else, it was good to meet some new people.

See you all soon.


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Home safe and sound  
Excellent day out. Thanks to all the friendly peeps and the Ace for a fab brekkie.

See y'all soon 

Dickie n Angie


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Great turnout! Almost everyone who posted interest turned up.  
Didn't realise just how sunny it was until I got home and saw my face in the mirror. Should've put the baseball cap on sooner. 

Nice to see a few familiar faces and a few new ones. Thanks for the CD changer John. Glad you got your car sorted and made it down if only for the end.
Thanks for the DVD paul. I'll watch it tonight. 

Sean.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Great day out with a superb breakfast. Puty it rained all the way from home to the M25, last nights clean was wasted.

I also hadnt realised the sun had come out and I am sporting a beetroot bonce.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As am I Richard perks of a roadster, two massive thanks Suraj for organising it and Andy for doing some
Vagcom magic I now have coming home lights next up a beep for the alarm, no stopping once this modding starts is there

Nice to see so many people all enjoying the sunshine and not all the talk was on TT's

So a lot of happy people unless your from Sheffield


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just go in from my drive home , a little on the beetroot side myself , didn't realise it was so sunny :roll:

thanks for Suraj fo organising the day and as always good to see some old friends and some new ones too 

Mark


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

It becomes increasingly clear that us follically challenged TTers need a sub-commitee to look after their heads


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

robokn said:


> As am I Richard perks of a roadster, two massive thanks Suraj for organising it and Andy for doing some
> Vagcom magic I now have coming home lights next up a beep for the alarm, no stopping once this modding starts is there
> 
> Nice to see so many people all enjoying the sunshine and not all the talk was on TT's
> ...


Still a little soon to be happy [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Great day out, nice to meet some of you. Thanks for organising it!

























Looking forward to Elstree


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey all, got home a good 40 mins ago, just had some food.... i was starving 

Had a good day, nice to see some old faces and very nice to meet alot of new ones. Look forward to seeing most of you again some time soon. Was a very nice day today  

Paul


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a fab time and a very impressive turnout! 8)

Suraj, sorry I didn't make it but the Ace Cafe burgers are quite up to the standard of SanFran ones yet... :wink:

Whoever did the parking looked like they had a job on their hands... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Flying home tonight so catch you guys and hopefully some more pics tomorrow.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Great day, the weather really supried me. A few thankyous first.

Thanks to John for the lift so I still got to go. Thanks for Steve (Vspurs) and Mark (Conlechi) for the rides and Sav for looking round the QS. Cheers to Was for the engine kit and to everyone that bought Liquid Leather. 

Nice to see everyone, it's alot easier now I know a few people. Great to meet some new folks as well.

A few pictures from me.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

had a great day,nice to meet everyone,Sam especially enjoyed it :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Looks like you guys had a fab time and a very impressive turnout! 8)
> 
> Suraj, sorry I didn't make it but the Ace Cafe burgers are quite up to the standard of SanFran ones yet... :wink:
> 
> ...


Hi Rich,
I was looking forward to seeing your bootlid!  By the way what has the west coast of the US got that the North circular hasn't? Come on.... Just one. 
A lot of folks at the meet remarked on how clean a roadster looks without the spoiler. Think you may have started somthing.
As mine has without doubt nothing at all to do with plumbing/electrical. Can I claim the cost of the mod against my company expences?
P.S. Would it help if I say I don't have a moat? :roll:
P.P.S. Thanks to all for the organising of the get together.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A great day - thanks to Suraj for organising!

Great to see you all again, and to meet some new faces.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Great day , enjoyed meeting so many old and new faces....

I dont think I've chatted to Sam ( Gizmo) before for any length but it was a pleasure to speak to you and thanks for the advice on the issues you've had on the BT stuff...

Thansk to Suraj and TTOC for my new magnifying glass!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Will you all be at the TT shop open day?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Would you like me to shout at you all again through that Marshalls MEGAPHONE :lol:.   :lol:

Yet another fab ace cafe meet with fab weather, fab TTiers and a chilled atmosphere. Thoroughly enjoyed myself especially being first through that entrance and taking the pick of where I parked . Great seeing old faces and more grey hairs on WAK's bonce and new faces of course ... piccies to follow once I've uploaded them .

Hope you all got home safely 8)


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Red bonces all round then .. you'd think at my age I'd know better.

Suraj, thanks for orginising ... alway great to meet some new and old faces

Dotti ... suprised you got home with that dodgy sat nav :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

taTTy said:


> Red bonces all round then .. you'd think at my age I'd know better.
> 
> Suraj, thanks for orginising ... alway great to meet some new and old faces
> 
> Dotti ... suprised you got home with that dodgy sat nav :lol:


HI taTTy,

Nice to meet in person, gr8 day had by all i think & very freindly people  

Think i got pics off all there have a look at my post in this section.

Meet soon again.
SAV..


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Good to meet you too Sav.

Was a great turn out ... anyone count up how mant TT's there


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Such a great day and so glad the weather held up. 

Great cars and Great people!

Few pics:


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

taTTy said:


> Good to meet you too Sav.
> 
> Was a great turn out ... anyone count up how mant TT's there


about 50 odd at one point


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Here's some of my piccies of today 8)


























































































































































































































[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And a Shooting Brake ... they did let me in the car park eventually. Great day lovely to meet old friends and new, big thanks to Suraj.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Fortunately the weather held and the red ones were gleaming.............. 

Nice to see you all, roll on the next one......


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

What a great day...Thank you to Suraj for organising 

It was a fantastic first meet for me (oh and Rich...who got to drive 'Diva' in honour of the day!). Although I did manage to go home with CCS....Convertible Chest Syndrome!! My chest could possibly outdo the immaculate red sheen on Dotti's gleaming machine!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Fantastic day indeed! Got home about half6. The rain broke about 2 junctions from home, but just gave me an excuse to see the swissvax beading 8)

Thanks to Suraj for getting this organised [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Congrats to RTune, VSpurs and Wak for 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the car of the day. Those prizes are getting quite valuabe, they were made for the original Mk1 launch event so are 10 years old already and we only have a few left.

Great to catch up with everyone again as usual, and yet again more new people who I hope will be at the next one.

Few pics of mine from today:


























































































































































Nick


----------



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

ahh i feel so pissed i was ment to come and got called up for work ;( goin to have to wait for the next 1 now  looks like it was a great day too!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm really going to have to lose some weight , and to everyone who joined the club today your packs will be in the post tomorrow


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Great day out and good to meet so many people, old and new.

After a detour to see Wak and Morgan, I'm probably the last to get home at just after 0100.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Had a brilliant day-cheers Suraj for sorting it .Good to meet everyone and to put faces to names,looks like a few of us are rosy faced today!  
cheers
jon


----------



## ttchar (Apr 7, 2009)

i had a really good day! thank you everyone! i learnt alot more about tt's and mods! want to get bikerz to do alot to his car now! i will say, i have had to take today off work with sun stroke! very badly burnt  i thought i was a little red when we got in the car to go home but it was more of a oh... i have caught the sun a little today! got home and looked in the mirror and i look like i have been cooking in the oven!

thanks again for such a brilliant day! look forward to seeing you all again!

charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So RTune got car of the day but who got what else? 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone else's neck still hurting this morning. :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I cant turn my head!!

Cheers for Leathing Cleaning stuff Matt. Tripple for his VAG handywork!
Im the only one still with France stickers on so I win Richy!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Im the only one still with France stickers on so I win Richy!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mine are still on although they will be coming off next time I clean it... :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> Anyone else's neck still hurting this morning. :lol:


To say I'm sun kissed, is a slight understatement!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I was astonished as I was comparing tans on the arms with slinett who is greek and nippo who is Italian and compared to them I was alot browner compared to our friendly meds  ... and I'm english


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vspurs - My hubby *the one who kept lying on the floor with his big lenses* :lol: .. has taken some supurb close up shots of your engine bay bits. He will post up this evening his shots of the event 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Dotti said:


> Vspurs - My hubby *the one who kept lying on the floor with his big lenses* :lol: .. has taken some supurb close up shots of your engine bay bits. He will post up this evening his shots of the event 8)


Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hubby took over 200 photos of this event


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Rich - 1st r tune, 2nd vspurs and 3rd Wak think thats how it went i did come in half way through the award part.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Rich - 1st r tune, 2nd vspurs and 3rd Wak think thats how it went i did come in half way through the award part.


Wak 3rd???!!! Did nobody open the doors, bonnet and boot??!

The other two must've been stunning... 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RTune was a Black and White TT ,bound to win :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> RTune was a Black and White TT ,bound to win :roll:


Bah, humbug... :wink:

Congrats on Newcastle btw


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> RTune was a Black and White TT ,bound to win :roll:


Bah, humbug... :wink:

Congrats on Newcastle btw


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You didn't have to rub it in twice, how was California off there next week.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> You didn't have to rub it in twice, how was California off there next week.


Fabulous. Didn't want to come home. But that's usual.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Off to Anaheim and San Diego before hitting Vegas


----------



## Mr Squibbs (May 4, 2009)

Hi all

I'm new on here (posted last year about wanting a TT, and saving up for one, but ended up getting a diesel A3 - but now I'm nearing my 21st birthday the urge to buy a TT is stronger than ever, hence my appearance back here)

I came down with a friend of mine, got there around 2pm, was quite disappointed that there weren't more TT's to be honest, unless we got there too late. When I've been to Ace Cafe on Dub night there are soo many cars all parked up the pavement. Maybe my expectations were too high.

That being said, the quality of the cars I saw more than made up for the lack in numbers.

I remember about 3 years ago I saw a white TT round my area (Staines) and I was like Oh my God!!! That is stunning, and must be really rare, and here I was on Monday, looking at Wak's, the very same car, its an absolute stunner!! So is the other one from his household W4S TT, Avus silver and Red leater.....mmmmm....thats exactly what I am after, if I am lucky enough to get one.

I took a couple of pics on the day, so I'll spot them up when June 1st come, my Flickr account is full hehe

Cheers

Tom


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else's neck still hurting this morning. :lol:
> ...


Sun kissed??? I look like i've been torched....blow torched!

Seriously have to keep sun cream in glove compartment in future...the joys of a convertible and stationary traffic on the way home :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey STTarkie so lovely to meet you, got some lovely piccies of your TTR .


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

Lovely to meet you too Dottie.....Great looking car you have, devillish red...I think it almost needs horns and a tail though! :twisted:

oh and if you get fed up with your Sat Nav I could find a use for it, mine needs replacing


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL you cheeky woman  and thank you for your nice compliment about my beloved TT also 8) My satnav is only a year old it's a garmin, I don't know these males think they know best don't they when it comes to the best route


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Big thanks to Suraj for organising, and apologies to all who we didn't get to say hello to.

Phil, didn't forget the coffeee, but lets wait until it's one worth drinking :wink:



Dotti said:


> I don't know these males think they know best don't they when it comes to the best route


Not sure how to judge the "best" route, us men tend to go for quickest or shortest 

I accept there may be other criteria like how many handbag and shoe shops can we go past:lol:


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

triplefan said:


> I accept there may be other criteria like how many handbag and shoe shops can we go past:lol:


At last.....someone that 'understands' !!! Fancy being co pilot/navigator/sat nav/back seat driver 

(although back seat driver is a tad difficult in a roadster!)


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

HI sTTarkie,

Sorry did not get much off a chance to talk at ace hopefully next time.
Got some good pics off your diva, have a look in my photobucket.

Cheers.
SAV..


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> HI sTTarkie,
> 
> Sorry did not get much off a chance to talk at ace hopefully next time.
> Got some good pics off your diva, have a look in my photobucket.
> ...


a look where??? It was really lovely to meet you Sav...might see you at the TT shop on Saturday (it is Saturday isn't it?)

Are you going to Elstree??

Me


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm hoping to go to Elstree STTarkie so hopefully see you there for a better chat


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Here's some of my piccies of today 8)
> 
> [smiley=sunny.gif]


Great pics Abi  :wink: :-*


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some of my piccies of today 8)
> ...


Shame you couldnt make it Paul, even the weather held out for us!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some of my piccies of today 8)
> ...


Thankkies Pauly 8) :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SimonQS said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Yeah, slightly gutted actually mate - but family get together took priority I'm afraid.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

A few pics from me..


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

audimad said:


> Will you all be at the TT shop open day?


 :?:


----------



## Mr Squibbs (May 4, 2009)

Hi all

Just uploaded my pics of the day onto my Flickr, couple below.....rest on Flickr including some of my A3 8) 
Click ----->http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157619154554692/


























Tom


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

If you ever want your car photographed, park outside the door to ACE and next to WAK's car 8)


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> If you ever want your car photographed, park outside the door to ACE and next to WAK's car 8)


OR NEXT TO VSPURS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Strangely enough, this is the last photo Maria took..................................

note the empty space next to Ian's car :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Strangely enough, this is the last photo Maria took..................................
> 
> note the empty space next to Ian's car :roll:


If she's got a fetish for bus stops live with it. You can then indulge your lust for this... :wink:










Cheers

Rich


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Strangely enough, this is the last photo Maria took..................................
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > triplefan said:
> ...


Park your 'triple' in there mate... :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Truth be known, I've always had a thing for big capacity twins

There's no substitute for cubic inches :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> There's no substitute for cubic inches :roll:


Ain't that the truth... 

Never mind the appendage, gimme the motor...


----------

